# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  I have returned

## 2dgreengiant

After a long holiday of sorting out irl stuff I am back  :Smile: 

You will see me on here posting/reporting, the usual stuff I do. Currently replying to the billion PM's I got though ha!



Got an issue on the forum or just wanna say hi just send me a message.

P.s All you old school guys from 2007 are fgts  :Wink:  (Kidding i love you really)

----------


## Maccer

Hello. Although you probably don't know me, I'd like to welcome you back.  :Big Grin: 

If through this vacation time you decided to become a transsexual please look at my signature for further intel.

----------


## eSko

oh deer, 3dbluefgt is back...

whalecum back

----------


## Rayz

I actually do not even know what to say to this.

----------


## Confucius

Not this guy again  :Frown:

----------


## [The Major]

2dgreengiant <3 welcome back!

----------


## Hellscreamer

Even if i don't know you i wish you a warm welcome back to ownedcore

----------


## shadowsx

I'm here for the cake

----------


## Adosi

Welcome back  :Smile:

----------


## Phygar

Nice to see you mike

----------


## eSko

wtf Phygar is back as well? oh boy... welcome lost son!

----------


## Watcher

*Welcome*

----------


## NewMarlo

Why, hallo thar.

----------


## Confucius

He's gone again, but I have never left. RIP 2dgreengiant 2007-2011 2013-2013

----------


## hackerlol

> He's gone again, but I have never left. RIP 2dgreengiant 2007-2011 2013-2013


well It's nice to see that you're still around!
Watcher meh....

----------


## eXp0

> well It's nice to see that you're still around!
> Watcher meh....


I bet not many considered this, it's an epic plot twist.

hackerlol = Watcher

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> He's gone again, but I have never left. RIP 2dgreengiant 2007-2011 2013-2013


I will fight you.

----------


## Errage

Glad to have you back, 2d!

----------


## hackerlol

> Glad to have you back, 2d!


He's gone but I'm still here.

----------


## HUSKY BOOST

Welcome back.

----------


## CAKEBOOST

He flew off but promised to return? (from)

----------

